# Pressure cooking



## tryanything (May 16, 2015)

I finally got to use my brand new pressure cooker.  Started off with a simple beef stew.  It was awesome, fast and easy to use.  I can't wait to try more recipes in it!  Anyone got any good pressure cooker recipes?


----------



## lsg (May 16, 2015)

I have an electric pressure cooker/rice cooker and love it.   My daughter uses hers to cook her potatoes, fast and easy.  I use to make cabbage rolls in my pressure cooker.  The pressure cooker is a great way to precook ribs before barbecuing them. I have lost my cabbage roll recipe,but here is a link to a recipe that looks a lot like the one I used.

http://www.recipecottage.com/pressure-cooker/cabbage-rolls.html


----------



## Dahila (May 16, 2015)

I use pressure cooker for the last 25 years, and I make everything in it) The best thing


----------



## TeresaT (May 17, 2015)

Best way to cook beans.  No pre-soaking and they're done in less than an hour.


----------



## new12soap (May 17, 2015)

BBQ pulled pork.

A pork shoulder (small enough to fit in the cooker)
bbq rub of your choice, apply liberally
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup bbq sauce

Cook on high pressure about an hour, let the pressure release on its own. Shred the pork, you can add more bbq sauce.

Enjoy!

(p.s. this made enough for dinner, leftovers, and some to freeze)

eta* you can also use some liquid smoke if you want to add some smokey flavor


----------



## Susie (May 17, 2015)

Same recipes as above with beef chuck roast or chicken.  Wonderful make ahead BBQ sandwich filling.  I typically shred mine and then fill 2 cup containers for the freezer for easy suppers in the summer. 

Also makes wonderful meats for tacos, and such.  Just swap in Mexican flavorings and such, and there you have it.  It is much easier to keep tortillas and cheese and such on hand than buns for BBQ.


----------



## abc (May 17, 2015)

I have an Instant Pot (electric pressure cooker). I love it for beer can chicken, rice, beans and hard boiled eggs! The egg shells just fall right off, even on same day laid fresh eggs. 6 mins on low pressure, natural release then put eggs into ice water until cool.


----------



## new12soap (May 17, 2015)

I am going to have to try that method for hard boiled eggs, I spent waaaaaaaay too much time Easter Sunday trying to peel stubborn eggs.


----------



## abc (May 17, 2015)

new12soap said:


> I am going to have to try that method for hard boiled eggs, I spent waaaaaaaay too much time Easter Sunday trying to peel stubborn eggs.



I got it from here 
http://www.hippressurecooking.com/cracked-soft-medium-and-hard-boiled-eggs-in-the-pressure-cooker/

The site also has lots of other great recipes to try!


----------



## Jstar (May 18, 2015)

Here is my go-to place for recipes of all types...85 here for Pressure Cooker

http://allrecipes.com/search/default.aspx?qt=k&wt=Pressure Cooker&rt=r&origin=Recipe


----------



## lsg (May 18, 2015)

Wow, love the tip on cooking hard boiled eggs.  Thanks for the recipe link, also.


----------



## IrishLass (May 18, 2015)

The only pressure cooker I have is a very large, aluminum, All American brand pressure canner (it's huge and heavy and wonderful for pressure canning!), but I would love to get a more manageable-sized one for cooking instead of canning (preferably made of non-reactive metal). Are there any you would recommend above others?  


IrishLass


----------



## abc (May 18, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> The only pressure cooker I have is a very large, aluminum, All American brand pressure canner (it's huge and heavy and wonderful for pressure canning!), but I would love to get a more manageable-sized one for cooking instead of canning (preferably made of non-reactive metal). Are there any you would recommend above others?
> 
> 
> IrishLass



If you want electric, the only one I know of that's 18/10 stainless is Instant Pot. All the others are tephlon coated aluminum. Fagor brand might have some stainless stove top ones.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2015)

Stock is really quick too, 30 mins natural release. It's much faster than simmering on the stove for hours.


----------



## tryanything (May 19, 2015)

I have the WMF perfect plus pressure cooker (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000060NSZ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) 

I really debated a stove top type or the electric/slow cooker combination type.  I finally decided on the stove top since it had just one or two pluses - you can cool the pot a lot faster by sticking it under a faucet instead of waiting for it to naturally cool.  I also like that I can just use it as a regular pot as well  (cause I could always use some more big pans!).  I already have a pretty good slow cooker for food and a small one for soaping so I didn't feel like I needed another one.


----------

